# Service Offer and New Photography Blog Launch!



## Chun Keang (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all pro-photographer, I would like to build up my portfolio in wedding photography industry thus Im looking forward to work as 2nd photographer for the pro. I'm from Penang area and please refer to link below on details for my portfolios (portrait, new born, event & product). Please kindly PM me or send me an email if you need a 2nd photographer for your wedding jobs. Thanks in advance.  

Chun Keang Photography


----------

